# The perfect day with your dog?



## Bequavious

If you had one entire day off to spend with just you and your dog, how would you spend it?


----------



## nikon22shooter

Nice day at the Dam playing fetch and grilling burgers.


----------



## doggiedad

your titled read "the perfect day with your dog".
everyday i wake up is a perfect day with my dog.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Jogging, we would jog then come home and veg out infront of the tv,


----------



## stmcfred

I'd love to take her to the trails and spend the day hiking. But its cold and covered knee deep in snow.


----------



## blehmannwa

Beach! I'm taking my two to the desolate stormy beach on Tuesday! It's all dog all the time. We play stick and chase and go out on the long sandy shore, get wet and tired. Go back to the condo, they nap and we play Lego or do jigsaws. We eat and repeat.


----------



## Colie CVT

Going on a long hike up in the mountains, there's a certain 15 mile loop that I really love within about a half hour of my house. It starts in this canyon area between some hills with a creek running through it, goes up into the timberline where you can see the ski hill about 16 miles out of town then back down to where you started. It's a full day excursion and it's so much fun to go with the dogs and just enjoy nature.


----------



## cethlen1621

It would not be cold as eff winter, a large fenced in acreage we could run, play, nap under the trees or stars & hang out with some of our family members.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo

doggiedad said:


> your titled read "the perfect day with your dog".
> everyday i wake up is a perfect day with my dog.


I agree and was about to write the same thing. A day doesn't go by that I don't feel blessed to have all of them. They are in my thoughts all the time whether I'm with them or not.


----------



## lennyb

Took the family and my boy camping last summer. Long walks, camp fire, all of us hanging out in the tent. Need I say more..


----------



## LaRen616

Well my idea of a perfect day with my dogs would be in the summer time. It's 75 degrees out with a light breeze and we are at the beach. No one is around, only the boys and I. They are off leash, running on the sand, swimming in the bright blue water and chasing after the rocks I am throwing into the water (they never catch them and I purposely throw them far.) After we leave the beach we get some vanilla ice cream and they get some plain hamburgers, then we go home and cuddle while watching our favorite tv shows. We end up taking a nap.


----------



## Bequavious

Aww I love all of these! Mine would be a spring day out walking the power line. It's one of the few places we can walk off lead, and I love watching my girl exploring and checking in on me :wub:


----------



## shilorio

Take a nice hike and come back to the cabin for a cool off swim and some dock diving for him ! Then watching movies and falling asleep with my big boy at my feet


----------



## Gretchen

It would be going to Carmel, CA. We'd go to the beach and it would be relatively empty except for a few nice other dogs to sniff and smell. Then we'd walk around the village, Molly would go in the pet store and they would have lamb bully sticks in stock. Then we'd drive to Monterey to Tarpy's Road house, Molly would order something nice from their doggie menu and my lunch would be perfectly cooked. Then we'd drive home, Molly would sleep in back and I'd have no traffic.


----------



## wyoung2153

I would start by taking Titan to a place for breakfast, we have many that allow dogs. Then we'd head to a lake or river where I knew there were no gators and we'd play fetch and swim.. have a grill out with the BF and just hang out til sunset. Then we'd head to this really nice restaurant and eat yummy seafood. I'd end with a nice stroll on the beach before bedtime and maybe even star gazing on my patio.


----------



## Msmaria

Just had a perfect day with my dog this monday. My kids, my mom and I went to the dog beach 69 degrees. Not crowded about 50 or so other dogs to play with. Dexter looked so happy running around catching his ball and playing with the other dogs and running with kids. Went to lunch at a dog friendly restaurant. Sat on the patio in the shade. Dex had brown rice and plain chicken breast. Two other families out with their dogs at the restuarant all dogs were well behaved and didnt bother each other. One young family came and sat next to us with their 4 month old maltipoo. They were worried at first Dex might eat him, but we introduced them and Dex licked the maltipoo's face. The young family was so happy they could have their puppy on their lap next to us without our dog growling and trying to go for it. Dexter laid down and took a nap until we paid the bill. Went window shopping in Long Beach. Lots of people strolling the boardwalk. Dexter got treats at the dog shop. Then we took him home for a nap and heat pad on his hips just incase he had too much fun running around in the sand. it was so relaxing and fun.


----------



## onyxena

I would also have to agree with the day hiking! The best times with my dogs are days spent on trails! Sometimes a friend and her dog also join us. We walk for hours. Stop by the farthest lake to rest and eat something while dogs splash and cool off. Late summer with the first hints of fall is the best time.


----------



## wolfy dog

A day like the one from years ago with my four adult dogs at the beach: all of them off leash and we moved as one unit, never had to make a correction, lounging in the dunes with the dogs next to me, running and playing with them in the surf, endless fetching on a deserted beach. I never forget that day. Not every day is a perfect dog day but then the next day is.
Another one: the day when I am bringing the long anticipated new pup home and he falls asleep in his crate for the first time.


----------



## Minoli

Mine would have to be at the beach in the summer. It would start off with a 2-3 mile morning jog together, followed by a lot of fetch and swimming in the lake to cool down. This won't be happening until the end of May/early June. 

For now it would consist of a hike through the deserted snow covered trail a couple miles from my house, fetch through the thick snow piles to follow.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I love everybody's perfect day. Mine would be a walk in woods behind our house w/ Lucky or Thunder. Let the girls swim in our pond after walking our property w/ Chevy. After clean up take the girls and Lucky to DQ for vanilla soft serve (small). Chevy likes to visit so maybe going to my SIL w/ the girls. 

My its possible perfect dog vacation fantasy is we buy an RV and drive Route 66 to the end w/ my three in the RV with us.Yeah Im crazy like that.


----------



## Shade

I would have to say packing a lunch and heading off for a nice long hike ending up at a beach. Tossing sticks into the water and watching them romp around in the sand, having a nice lunch and enjoying the sunshine. Hiking back and heading home for a nice nap, ending the day after dinner with a fun game of fetch and flirt pole in the backyard before crashing on the couch and enjoying a snuggle before bed.

Sounds like heaven to me


----------



## Wolfgeist

IPO in the morning, a forest hike in the afternoon, playing in the yard with the dogs during the evening while cooking on the grill. That was my Tuesday this week! I even gave the dogs some pieces of raw steak while DH cooked ours.


----------



## Liesje

Definitely a beach day! Nikon loves water - wading, swimming, fetching, attacking waves. He also loves digging in sand or snow, but I much prefer sand.


----------



## Discoetheque

First, we would stop by my work for a nice spa day. I'd grind her nails before I left the house, and we'd drive up to the store for a nice, relaxing bath, blow out and brushing. And everyone working would be sure to shower Discoe with all the pets and treats she can handle.
Next, we would go to a park for a walk and a photo session. Maybe call up her breeder and see if she's busy, and get some photos with her siblings or dad and some free time to run around and play. 
Finish things out with some obedience close to home and playing some tug and ball, or maybe a couple-miles bike ride.
Finally, when we get home, I'll put some treats in her puzzle toys and let her just wind down with those.

We had a day similar to this last week. It was actually broken up into a couple of days. I took her in for a bath one day, and a few days later, we had a photo session for her birthday with some pictures with her parents and a run with her siblings. I think we'll have another one next week, just the two of us, especially if the weather gets better.


----------



## zoorun

When I am working, we have pretty awesome days! Wake up, eat, go to the bush and hike all day (and lots of sticks involved), go back to camp, eat and snuggle in the tent!

Good rainy days, when you get the exercise in first thing in the morning and watch movies all day and have a cozy day crocheting before another evening rip through the woods is pretty nice too!


----------



## AnaleighK12k14

I would take them to the national park to hike the mountain. My pup hadn't been yet but the older dog loves it. It's always a good time


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madisonmj97

Beaaaachhhh dayyyyyy


----------



## petite

Shade said:


> I would have to say packing a lunch and heading off for a nice long hike ending up at a beach. Tossing sticks into the water and watching them romp around in the sand, having a nice lunch and enjoying the sunshine. Hiking back and heading home for a nice nap, ending the day after dinner with a fun game of fetch and flirt pole in the backyard before crashing on the couch and enjoying a snuggle before bed.
> 
> Sounds like heaven to me


 This exactly!


----------



## RexZahnd89

Taking him to the beach! He absolutely loves the water and we live very close to the ocean so we go several times a week. So I guess the perfect day with him is almost everyday!!


----------



## farmertrish

I'd have to say every/any day,but
for my girl, she loves the farm. Looking forward to getting back down there. Depending on the weather, we'll be going in a few weeks for pruning. Get up in the morning and heading down to the blackberry field. I make her wait while I go down the hill and cross the bridge, then call her down. Lol she will tear down the hill and leap off the bridge like a dog in commercial. She knows we will have our play time. I'll throw a toy/ball around for her to burn off some energy, then it's work time. Since it's fenced in she runs free, which she loves to do! She has her "crazy time" where she can run full tilt. Once I start working, she's there to "help" pulling the brambles that I've trimmed. Load them into the cart, take them to the burn pile. Row after row, up and down, back and forth, she is right there. I love my work, but it can be so monotonous, she makes it fun. Watching her try to run with a 6 foot long bramble branch keeps it fun. After a long day, heading back up to the cabin for dinner, and if it's not to cold, sitting on the front porch. If we are lucky the coyotes will serenade us, although she is not a big fan of them


----------



## Jenny720

Would love to go for a swim and walk on the beach with my dog in warm weather. Love the long hikes in the trails at our park- favorite time is spring and fall. Winter is tough but love the snow days weather trekking through the woods near our house to snow hill. Or hooking max up to a sled and practice mushing skills down our street. We just started nose works love to watch him for search for his prize (we are doing food now not oils yet) he loves it and is definitely his thing.


----------



## Michael W

Cool temperatures, woods(lots of woods), streams, miles and miles of trails.


----------



## redroan74

I just had a perfect day with my furbabies we went to the snow and played.


----------



## Jenny720

Love the snow athough I like to see green grass about now. I’m happy is it is still light out lol! Over the weekend we visited the shrine and the dogs visited with st. Francis. it was a nice day it’s been hectic last few weeks and the dogs have been champs!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_s_adams

Every day my dog is with me is perfect! Anywhere, doing anything...just having her there makes it right!


----------



## Joseph1122

She knows we will have our play time, i will toss a toy/ball around for her to consume off some vitality, at that point it's work time, since it's fenced in she runs free, which she adores to do! She has her insane time where she can run maximum capacity, once i begin working, she's there to help pulling the thistles that I have trimmed...












Lighten up, just enjoy life, smile more, laugh more, and don’t get so worked up about things


----------

